# Oxblood vs. Cordovan?



## govteach51 (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought a new pair of loafers for the upcoming school school year. I thought they were Oxblood. When I get them home, the box says Cordovan. In today's world, is there a difference?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Oxblood is a color. Cordovan is a material (though the term is also sometimes used for a color).

You can have shoes made of cordovan that are oxblood in color. Indeed, that's not unusual.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it's safe to say that most people associate the word "cordovan" with the color, not the leather. It is highly unlikely that a person would mistakenly purchase a pair of shell cordovan shoes, new at least, thinking they were calfskin/CG.

Govteach51, 

A) Welcome to the forum
B) Are the shoes the color you were expecting? If so,
C) It doesn't matter too much what the color is called, be it burgundy, oxblood, or cordovan so long as that is what you wanted.


----------

